# Nuestra Querida HEIDITA Heads Over the 4,999 Hill and Hits 5000!



## Bienvenidos

*NUESTRA QUERIDA HEIDI:*

TE DAMOS LAS GRACIAS POR HABERNOS DADO* 5.000* POSTS, LLENOS DE BUEN HUMOR   Y GRAN INTELIGENCIA

_SIGUE AYÚDANDONOS   ¡¡POR FAVOR!!
_*"El escritor escribe de lo que lleva dentro, de lo que va cocinando en su interior y que luego vomita porque ya no puede más" *
*--Isabel Allende

HEIDI,

LO QUE ESCRIBES NO ES VÓMITO, ¡ES ORO!   
AUNQUE FUERA VÓMITO, SERÍA EL VÓMITO QUE A NOSOTROS NOS GUSTARÍA MÁS.  

GRACIAS HEIDI. 

TENEMOS QUE DARNOS PRISA A FELICITARTE, PORQUE TODOS SABEMOS QUE YA ESTÁS A PUNTO DE CUMPLIR LOS 6000, Y QUE PRONTO DEBEMOS ABRIR UN NUEVO HILO PARA FELICITARTE DE NUEVO.   


 


*​


----------



## danielfranco

¡Fabuloso! Y yo que pensé que tendría la oportunidad de alcanzarte pronto... Ni en sueños, parece. Qué bueno que sigas en estos foros ayudándonos a todos en diferentes idiomas y sobre todo cuando se trata de temas controvertidos y polémicos, porque sabemos bien que tú estableces la calma y siembras la paz.
Felicidades por ser una parte primordial de estos foros.
Tu amigo virtual,
Danforth François IV


----------



## krolaina

*¡¡Felicidades!! *

*El que bebe, se emborracha
El que se emborracha, duerme
El que duerme, no peca
El que no peca, va al cielo
Puesto que al cielo vamos..
¡¡BEBAMOS!! *
** 
*Estás llena de belleza, Heidi. Dicen que un abrazo vale más que mil palabras... te mando 5000.*
** 
*Gracias por dejarnos disfrutar de ti.*
** 
*Carol.*
** 
**​


----------



## Soledad Medina

*¡Tremenda sorpresa me he llevado al saber que la forera más famosa de todo WordReference ha llegado a los 5.000 extraordinarios aportes!!!*

*Querida Heidi, te expreso todo mi cariño por la ayuda que constantemente me brindas y por ser una forera tan linda, tan inteligente, tan culta, tan alegre, con tanta chispa por la vida .... pero sobre todo con un corazón lleno de generosidad para ayudar a los despistados como yo.*

*Sé que recibirás muchas felicitaciones.  ¡Que disfrutes este gran día y que cumplas muchos aportes más!*

*Un abrazo cubano, con mi profunda gratitud, desde el corazón de Miami*
*Soledad*


----------



## Cecilio

*Enhorabuena, Heidita!*

Siempre atenta y con sentido del humor.

¡Vaya 5000 posts más bien llevados!


----------



## valy822

Congratulations Heidita....thank you so much for all your help!!!


----------



## Setwale_Charm

This impossible unbelievable Deutsche keeps doing it again and again with the true German diligence and dedication!! She must be one of the most hard-working foreros here. That`s what I love about this folk


----------



## lazarus1907

¡Enhorabuena, Heidi!

A ver si la próxima vez que me pase por los Madriles no te piras, como la última vez, y nos tomamos unas birras.


----------



## heidita

*Bienvenidos*: *LO QUE ESCRIBES NO ES VÓMITO, ¡ES ORO!* Eres muy gracioso, mi querido amigo. * Hay más de uno que piensa lo contrario. *

*Danforth François IV:* Hola señor, ya que no le conozco bien, se lo agradezco muy formalmente. Espero ver a su señoría con más frecuencia por estos lares. p )

*Krolaina*: ¡¡Ya no te me escapes!! Estoy en la labor de lo que tú me sabes muy avanzada...ya te diré. 

*Soledad*: *tan linda, tan inteligente, tan culta, tan alegre, con tanta chispa por la vida ¡¡*Menos mal que no eres exagerada!!  Siempre los amigos lo primero, ya lo sabes. No tienes nada que agradecerme.

*Cecilio*: ¡¡Un abrazo para la bella Valencia!! Menos mal que tu pueblo no es un _rollo patatero_ (tú ya me entiendes  ).


----------



## Rayines

*Escribo ahora para que simplemente te tengas que tomar nuevamente el trabajo de agradecer , aunque ¡no es necesario!.  Heidi, ¡allá vas hacia los 6.000, con toda tu simpatía, tu espontaneidad, y tus ocurrencias! ¡¡Felicidades!!*


----------



## Mate

De procedencia germana
E hispana por elección,
Heidi brilla en estos foros
Por su coraje y tesón.

Encara todos los temas,
No afloja ni aunque dormida.
Porfía con sus dilemas;
¡Jamás se da por vencida!

El vomitar no es pecado.
No al menos por estos foros.
Sean bastos o sean oros,
¡Tu arrojo es muy apreciado!


Mateamargo, el derrotáu (por cansancio)​


----------



## JamesM

Thanks, Heidita, for all your contributions!  5K, eh?  Well done! 

- James


----------



## Fernando

Muchas gracias por tus mensajes.


----------



## Sparrow22

*A pesar de que ùltimamente ando muy poquito por el foro, pasè especialmente para saludarte !!!!!!! *

*Felicitaciones, Heidita !!!!!!!! por muchìsimos aportes màs !!! *
*Besitos !!!! *


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Hola querida Heidita.
Me encanta conseguirte por estos lares, en cualquier tema y siempre tan inteligente, polémica y divertida.
Es un honor compartir contigo. Un Abrazote Venezolano y besos!!!
Nos seguimos viendo  
Saludos
Rosa


----------



## heidita

*Valy*: I have been in Italy so often and I think it is, right after Spain, of course , the most beautiful country in the world.

*Setwale-charm*: most hard-working foreros , indeed!  I don't know about the hard working part, but one of the craziest no doubt.  

*Lazarus*: ¡Vaya cañas que te has perdido el otro día! La próxima vez te apuntas, ¿eh?

*Rayines*: Hola Inés, gracias por venir a saludar. ¡Has visto cómo he aprendido con los mails y sus ficheros!


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

¡¡Recórcholis!! ¡¡Vaya que llego tarde!! 

Lamento la enorme demora, Heidetta queridetta, todo es culpa de mi nueva jefa y su empeño en hacerme trabajar. ¡¡¡Mirá tú que injusticia!!! 

Bueno, seguro me habéis guardado unas birritas bien frías y algo de comer... ¡No creo que seáis tan crueles como para olvidaros de vuestra compañera de parrandas! Vamos, vamos, haced sonar la música de nuevo, que la postiversary girl va a bailar con su joya! ¿No? ¿Ya os habéis cansado de bailar? No hay problema, que bailo yo con _mi_ joya. 

Ah, ¿que no es el Oktoberfest? He de estar confundida...  Bueno, pero ¿y si creamos un Marzofest?  Algo así como un festival hispano-germano con cerveza internacional.  ¿Nada mal, eh?  

Ya en serio, las más súper-recontra-finas felicitaciones para mi amiga más expresiva, simpática, vivaz, tozuda y dispuesta a contribuir de todo WRF.  Como diríamos por aquí, es una 'nota' toparse contigo, Heidita.  Síguele con la posteadera, que a lo mejor y dentro de poco alcanzas al Cuchu...  

("Chama, y qué comes tú pa' vomitá tan fiiiino?"  )


----------



## heidita

*Mate*: E hispana por elección, No hay más verdad que esto. Soy más madrileña que otra cosa. Lo tengo claro. ¡Y qué artista estás hecho! 

*James*: Thank you for joining the party! Very much appreciated. 

*Fernando*: Siempre tan escueto. Se agradece tu visita, ya lo sabes.


----------



## Sallyb36

Wow heidita, 5000 - felicidades y gracias por tu ayuda.


----------



## loladamore

¡¡¡Heidita!!!!

I was going to send you another ridiculously large beer, but after everything Sweetie gave you, I think I'll just give you something to drink it out of. You are, after all, the very model of decorum.

*Cheers*!


----------



## Maruja14

¡Jo, Heidi! es que no paras. Últimamente sólo me meto en el foro para felicitarte por más y más mensajes. La lástima es que tampoco he leído casi nada de tus últimas aportaciones.

Y eso que yo me metía en el foro fundamentalmente para leer lo que tu escribes y de este modo llenar mi espíritu de paz y sosiego.

En fin, si Lazarus va a Madrid, a ver si tú vienes a Sevilla y nos tomamos unas birritas, pero por aquí. A mí, ya sabes que mi pueblo me da un poco de miedo, después de llevar veinte años en provincias, así que no creo que vaya por allí en mucho tiempo.

Bueno, bonita, pues besitos. Muac, muac


----------



## Crescent

Mi querida Heidi!!! 

 Parece que ya es muy muy tarde para juntarme a la fiesta que te han hecho aquí, pero me gustaría todavía felicitarte por tus 5000 posts y darte muchas muchas gracias por todo lo que haces para nosotros en los foros !! 
Me acuerdo de la primera vez que te he encontrado – fue en el hilo ‘por/para’ que yo abrí pero nunca esperaba tener tal suerte y encontrarte a ti y hacerme muchos amigos nuevos !! 

Me parece que la gente aquí ya ha dicho todo lo que hay que decir sobre nuestra preciosa Heidi, pero yo solo queiro añadir, que para mí, tú eres y siempre serás una de las más simpáticas, maravillosas, amables, graciosas, y...(la lista podría ser kilometrica  ), personas que yo he nunca conocido ! Y tengo tanto tanto para que estar agradecida a ti.. espero que sepas de que estoy hablando, Celestina !   jejejejej ! 
   Muchas gracias otra vez por todo lo que haces y sigue siendo siempre así !!! 
   Vale, para terminar, que disfrutes este baile con tu joya:http://menmodel.busythumbs.com/users/a/ahemes/menmodel/images/Jude_Law.jpg
  
   Y quiero decirte, que... que... *te quiero muchos, muchos huevos !!!!!!!!!!!!!
* 
   (perdón, querido señor Joya...)


----------



## Dudu678

Vaya con Mateamargo... ya me ha robado la idea y ¡ahora no para! 

Procedemos, pues, con el protocolo de felicitación. Veamos:



Crescent said:


> Y tengo tanto tanto para que estar agradecida a ti.. espero que sepas de que estoy hablando, Celestina !   jejejejej !
> Muchas gracias otra vez por todo lo que haces y sigue siendo siempre así !!!



¡Qué sabias palabras! Quizá no sabias, pero psé, me uno al agradecimiento por varias cosas que no me doy a detener en mencionar. Espero que me sigas llevando la contraria en muchos hilos y seas mi aliada luchando contra el mal y las burradas. Ah y... ¡en las peleas!

¡Te queremos muchos huevos! ^^


----------



## heidita

*Sparrow*: ¡Qué alegría verte por aquí! Muchas gracias por venir expresamente.  

*Rosa*: _polémica y divertida_, en efecto, esa soy yo. Gracias.


----------



## Bocha

Felicitaciones Heidita. Siempre un gusto leer tus aportes.
Felicitaciones también para *tu joya*, detrás de toda gran mujer siempre hay un gran hombre.

Un beso.


----------



## KateNicole

Better late than never, right?  Congratulations to one of the most interesting people I have ever "met" on WR, which is quite a compliment because we are an extraordinary group of people!  You're cultured, well traveled, well spoken (err..."typed"?) multi-lingual in every sense of the word and pretty darn witty.  Keep up the great work!


----------



## Antpax

¡Muchas Felicidades! Tarde como siempre, pero esta vez tengo excusa, estaba en el exilio cibernético. 5000 felicitaciones para una forera genial.

Un abrazote.

Ant


----------



## María Madrid

Bueno, yo también estaba exiliada, pero vuelvo a la vida activa... ¡y me encuentro con que se me ha pasado tu celebración! Muchísimas felicidades y quedan pendientes esas cañitas que me perdí la última vez! Un abrazo y hasta pronto, M


----------



## heidita

*Hi Sweety*: No sé qué decirte, no sé me gusta más la joya que te has buscado para ti.... 

*Sally*: Un gusto verte por esta página.  

*Lola*: Yes sire: _the very model of decorum, _that's definitely me!!  

*Maruja*: Mi querida madre de 20..vaya, ¿¿¿es que sólo eran 10????? Mira que encontrar tiempo con tanta gente por casa...... _llenar mi espíritu de paz y sosiego.._y esas cosas tan llenas de verdad que dices de mí!!


----------



## heidita

*Cresci y Dudu*, casi os doy las gracias al mismo tiempo, ¿qué os parece?  Y os conste que la cesta de los huevos,¡¡ la tengo bajo llave!! 

*Bocha*, tan elegante como siempre, y tan templado, envida me das. 

*Kate*, never seen or heard anything so ....absolutely TRUE !!!!!!!!  

*Ant y María*, ¡la caña cae cualquier día! Espero que estéis preparados para pillar una buena.


----------



## Eugin

Bueno Heidi, ya sabes por dónde he estado para haber desaparecido y no haberte felicitado antes... Pero bueno, he vuelto de las profundidades submarinas (sana y salva, después de haber seguido tus consejos que me vinieron como anillo al dedo , dicho sea de paso...) y aquí estoy.

Muchas gracias por tooooooodas estas contribuciones y de seguir así, de seguro que "me pillas" (al mejor estilo español), así que no te afligas que ya me agarras (o "cojes", aunque no me guste utilizarlo así...  )

¡FELICITACIONES POR TANTOS POSTS LLENOS DE TODA TU SABIDURÍA!!! 

¡Un abrazo con toda mi admiración a mi colega buzo!


----------



## fenixpollo

Sorry for arriving so late, my friend.  The fact that you're 1/5 of the way to 6K does not dampen my desire to wish you the most sincere thanks for all of your contributions and your collaboration.  I hope you continue onto the next milestone and beyond.


----------



## heidita

*Eugin*, la buza más grande del continente americano , ¡¡ya que la mejor de aquí soy yo!! 

*Fenix*, dear, will you please stop posting????  I am trying so hard to catch up with you!!! And there you are, 9000 already!! Terrible!!


----------



## Cubanboy

Bueno, Heidi ahora me toca a mi felicitarte por más de 5000. Me gusta ser justo hasta con el 'diablo'. Hey lo de '*diablo*' no va contigo. Me encantan las bromas como a ti. Agradecido y espero coincidir contigo en los posts. Prepárate bien porque estoy '*escapado*' como decimos por aquí.

Saludos cordiales y es un placer para mi participar en este foro con personas tan altruistas y con grandes conocimientos.
CB.


----------



## Talant

Muchas felicidades por haber llegado a tan magna cifra, más los 286 que has sumado pese a las vacaciones.

Un saludo


----------



## BETOREYES

¡Tarde como siempre! 

Pero si lo hice con Inesita, con vos también, porque:

"Hoy Era Imposible Dejar Inadvertido Tu Agasajo"

Un Besazo querida forera


----------



## heidita

*Cubanboy*, me he reído como nunca con tu hilo, ¡¡genial!! Me voy a fija más. A ver si te pasas por el foro alemán.... 

*Talant*, hace tanto que no te veo que considero un gran honor que te hayas metido en el hilo.  ¡No se te ve el pleo!

*Beto*, estimado amigo, nos hemos roto la cabeza para interpretar esto: 

_"Hoy Era Imposible Dejar Inadvertido Tu Agasajo"._ ¡Nos ha costado Dios y ayuda!


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Enhorabuena Heidi, políglota de talento. ¡Qué sería de nosotros sin ti! ¿Y sin tu marido?


----------



## alexacohen

Heidita:
Muchas felicidades... siempre ha sido un placer leerte.
P.S. Nunca pierdas tu sentido del humor!
Alexa


----------



## heidita

*Pedro*, la verdad es que tienes razón, ¡no sé dónde estaría el foro sin mi joya! 

*Alexa*, gracias por tus saludos. No hay peligro, mi sentido de humor está intacto.


----------



## Ivy29

heidita said:


> *Bienvenidos*: *LO QUE ESCRIBES NO ES VÓMITO, ¡ES ORO!* Eres muy gracioso, mi querido amigo. * Hay más de uno que piensa lo contrario. *
> 
> *Danforth François IV:* Hola señor, ya que no le conozco bien, se lo agradezco muy formalmente. Espero ver a su señoría con más frecuencia por estos lares. p )
> 
> *Krolaina*: ¡¡Ya no te me escapes!! Estoy en la labor de lo que tú me sabes muy avanzada...ya te diré.
> 
> *Soledad*: *tan linda, tan inteligente, tan culta, tan alegre, con tanta chispa por la vida ¡¡*Menos mal que no eres exagerada!!  Siempre los amigos lo primero, ya lo sabes. No tienes nada que agradecerme.
> 
> *Cecilio*: ¡¡Un abrazo para la bella Valencia!! Menos mal que tu pueblo no es un _rollo patatero_ (tú ya me entiendes  ).


 

Heidi : the forum has received from you a huge numbers of help and extra time.

Felicitaciones

Ivy29


----------



## Joca

Heidita

I have always wondered how to pronounce your name. Since it's half German and half Spanish, does it have two different pronunciations?

Just like with Hakro, I haven't had much opportunity of interacting with you on the forums. I must regret that, but I think I have seen enough to gain a very good impression of you. 

There is a much quoted line by a Brazilian poet which goes like this in English (someone recently posted it here on this forum): "May the ugly (women) forgive me, but (I must say) that beauty is essential/beauty is all."

I am not sure if I agree with the sentence. The poet would have been luckier if he had chosen to say: "May the callow (women) forgive me, but (I must say) that maturity is essential/maturity is all."

Although I have never seen your face, I think you are beautiful. And it is not only because of your looks, but also because of your maturity. 

That second sentence is for you, Heidita.

Parabéns p'ra você. (Congratulations to you - in Portuguese).

JC


----------



## Fernita

*Querida Heidita: en realidad no ando muy frecuentemente por el foro pero*

*¡¡¡¡¡¡FELICITACIONESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS POR T*
*TODO, NO SOLAMENTE POR LA CANTIDAD DE POSTS SINO POR LA CALIDAD Y LAS GANAS DE AYUDAR!!!!!!  *

*CON TODO MI CARIÑO,*
*TE RECUERDO SIEMPRE,*
*BESOS Y ABRAZOS*
*PARA UNA GRANDE ENTRE LOS GRANDES.*

*Fernita  *​


----------



## heidita

*Ivy*, una sorpresa grata me he llevado al verte por estos lares, ya que nunca te había visto antes. Para mí es un placer compartir el foro contigo, mis amigos lo saben. 

*Joca*, I appreciate your words very much. I surely ( do not) deserve them  

*Fernita*, es un placer verte, ya que te haces tan escasa estos días. ¡Un saludo a "everywhere"!


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Heidita ? Mais Víctor avait donc raison dans son test ! 
5423 : oh quel dommage, c'était presque ordonné ! 
Félicitations, ma p'tite. 
 (oui, je parle français, il est trop tard pour m'essayer à une autre langue là !)


----------



## danielfranco

Alright, already!
Are we all gonna keep this 5,000 postiversary going on until Heidi's got another thousand?

Might as well start ahead of the crowd, since it won't be long:

Yo, Heidi, happy 6,000 postiversary!


There...


----------



## Filis Cañí

¡Alegría, alegría!


----------



## frida-nc

Heiditita, Her "Heidiness!" heartiest congratulations--or you can take them in *Gluckwünsche*!
The helpfulness and humor in your "warm and sunny" posts brighten the day; when we look for good things in the Forum, we look for you!


----------



## aceituna

Como dice Daniel, casi mejor te felicito por los 6000... ¡Ya vas por 5545!
¿Cómo lo haces, mujer?

 

¡¡MUCHAS FELICIDADES!!

Un besote,
Inés


----------



## Eva Maria

Ask Heidita!

En lugar de esperar a tus 6.000, que están a la vuelta de la esquina, te felicito ahora y luego otra vez!!!!

Me encantan tus "Perlas Heidita", tus "Joyas Heidita" (jejeje) e incluso tus "Arroces Heidita"!

Danke für deine Hilfe mit meinem Deutsch!

Kussen,

Eva Maria


----------



## danielfranco

danielfranco said:


> Alright, already!
> Are we all gonna keep this 5,000 postiversary going on until Heidi's got another thousand?
> 
> Might as well start ahead of the crowd, since it won't be long:
> 
> Yo, Heidi, happy 6,000 postiversary!
> 
> 
> There...


 

Why not? She's thirty posts away, or as time is measured in the Heidiverse, it'll be about half an hour...


----------



## Ivy29

Heidi :

Las diferencias no son óbice pra felicitarte por las contribuciones enormes que has hecho a WORDREFERENCE y a todos lo particpantes, no es el número sino la calidad de tus argumentos y útiles informaciones que recibimos todos aquí. Mil felicitaciones, y siempre contemos con tus comentarios


Ivy29


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Heidi: ¡que no pagan por mensaje XD!

Felicidades.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Perdón, creo que me he retrasado un poco: ¡FELICIDADES *HEIDITA*, por tus 5000 posts!



(¿por qué hablarán de 6000?)


----------

